# Specialized Tandem Info



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm going to look at a Specialized mountain tandem tomorrow and know nothing about these. What years were they sold and what were the stock components? Tried to search but not much found. Any info would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Specialized made their tandems in the early to mid '90's, though I think there were models available for special order after that. Their tandems, if I am not mistaken, featured XT stuff with Specialized tandem cranks. Basically, their tandem is a two-person version of their old, rigid M2 Stumpjumper from the same era. 

If I remember correctly, the biggest issue I heard from people on the tandem is the stoker cockpit is a bit on the small side. Otherwise a nice tandem.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Not sure about the M2 comparison but its a 7000 (or mabe 6000) series aluminum tandem made at American Bicycles in St. Cloud MN with a double diamond frame. I’d not pay too much $$ for it and if it still has the original steel fork I’d suggest replacing it with something appropriate for tandem use. None the less it was a good MB tandem for its time.


----------



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

*Bought the tandem*

Thanks for the info. Bought the Specialized tandem.

It is going to be a little bit of a project. It has XTR brake/shifter combo, XTR deraileurs, Hugi hubs and Sun rims, Controltech bars, Scott? cantalever brakes (Scott USA SE Petersen), Specialized cranks.

It needs chains, pedals, brake pads, tubes and tires. The fork looks like an old Rock Shock (or should I say Rock Shot) that I plan on replacing with a fork that will accept dics brakes.

Any other sugestions are welcome


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The SE brakes are OEM.
I have 2 of the Specy Tandems, they are called Deja Tu. most popular colour is the steel "anno" paint, second is the pink "anno" pain and I have a gloss painted green with orange graphics, and never seen another one.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

arly said:


> Not sure about the M2 comparison...


Not saying it is an M2 or is the same, but similar in appearance and components.


----------



## DirtSS (Mar 23, 2004)

Blue anodized is what this color looks like but one friend called it purple. Not sure if it is realy anodized or just the look. 

The fork is a Specialized Future Shock. So bad I can't ride it. Anyone know if it can be rebuilt? 

I put it all together and it rides good except for the fork. Still need to dial it in but at least no big surprises.


----------



## yama-bushi (Aug 16, 2010)

resurrecting an old thread.
my gf and i recently inherited a mountain tandem from her parents who's not riding it anymore. it lacked any logo/decals on the frame but looking at the welds and dropouts and the aluminum frame and components. i guessed it's specialized brand (and from early 90's). i started to research for it and found a few threads actually showed pics and i was right. what i have is indeed specialized deja tu tandem. mine (or ours) is m2 s-work identical flat red color (slightly faded by the sun where my gf's parents stored for long time.). they bought it 2nd hand so some of the components may be up-graded from the original. it has mostly xt components (m735 series) with 7speed sti (st-m095) and freewheel cogs on philwood tandem hubs (40 spokes each). the cranksets are likely original specialized brand so are the seatposts. it came with likely original (as i see it on any other deja to pics) nitto tandem stoker stem. i would love to get original frame decals and restore the frame (clear coat will do). it came with nice black cro-mo fork that is threadless. i wonder if that's original or replacement. anyhow, tires need to be replaced (dried up) and i will find shorter stem and wider bar for myself. eventually like to change to 9 speed with v-brakes if not front disc brake.
any other info about deja-tu and any suggestions are well appreciated.


----------



## yama-bushi (Aug 16, 2010)

*deja tu (deja two)*

sorry for blah blah-ing what i'm going through in my mind here.
i went to a local specialized dealer (mbs in d-town) today and they didn't even know specialized made tandems. i was looking for some info about deja tu (aluminum material 6061 or 7000). they told me to contact specialized directly so i did. the person i talked to at specialized said they don't have any info before 2002 and don't even have old catalogs. anyways, he led me to search bikepedia.com and i did find out the frame is made of 6061 aluminum (which was important for me to know since the local frame builder said they would have problem retro brazing disc tab if it's 6000 series and not 7000 series). as you might guessed i'm pondering of retro fitting modern disc brakes. i also found some retro fitting adapters that use canti-stud and wheel axle. anyone have any experience using those? do you think it's worth even messing with it? or should i be content with canti and roller disc brake that comes with already?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Brake setup would depend a lot on where you're riding. You might consider semi-restoring the tandem to near-original spec as you described so you can get some time on it and see how you like tandeming. A front suspension fork with 80mm travel (think DJ1 or 3) would enable (reqiure) the addition of a front disc, which will greatly improve your braking capabilities.
Then, if riding tandem off-road is something you'll be doing more of and the bike isn't up to the task, you're better off putting money towards something more current, and saving the Specialized to hook other unsuspecting teams.
Got any pictures?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Just wrote a bit on my blog about our Specialized Deja Tu tandem: RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike [Specialized Deja Tu tandem]


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

MOMBAT: Specialized Bicycles History 
Look at 1992, bottom of the pictures.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Here is one for sale now. looks in good condition: https://slo.craigslist.org/bik/d/specialized-deja-two-tandem/6432451170.html


----------

